# pietà



## Minerva (11 Settembre 2012)

E’ un aguzzino che gira per le degradate strade di una città nel sud della Corea amputando gli arti a chi non paga in tempo i debiti contratti con gli strozzini, il protagonista di ‘Pietà’ ultimo film di Kim Ki-Duk e vincitore del Leone d’oro alla 69° Mostra del cinema di Venezia. La vita dell’uomo cambia quando alla sua porta bussa una donna che dice di essere la madre che da piccolo lo abbandonò. Tra situazioni estreme di violenza e di sesso, in cui compaiono anche scene incestuose ed uno stupro, per l’uomo comincerà un cambiamento interiore che lo porterà alla scoperta del sentimento della pietà, appunto.A vestire i panni della sua salvatrice è l’ottima Jo Min-Su, che nei panni di questa madre addolorata tratteggia un personaggio difficile da dimenticare quanto la storia raccontata, destinato a rimanere tra i ruoli più belli creati da Kim Ki-Duk.‘Pietà’ è un’opera anti capitalista, come dichiara lo stesso regista e sul modo in cui il denaro abbia preso, sInfine non si può non ammirare la forte immagine iconica della splendida locandina, che rimanda, ovviamente, alla Pietà di Michelangelo.‘Pietà’ è nelle sale italiane dal 14 settembre distribuito da Good Films.*Alcuni commenti della critica:*“Pieta procede come un implacabile teorema intorno ai sensi di colpa della sua Corea del Sud. Racconta la crudeltà senza limiti di un giovane esattore di debiti, solo e anaffettivo (…) i soldi sono più necessari dell’aria, la vendetta è l’unica logica conosciuta, il senso di colpa il solo stato d’animo possibile ma il percorso del film è fin troppo meccanico, i personaggi monocordi e la storia ha la stessa freddezza di una dimostrazione matematica”.
cavancandoli, il posto dei sentimenti. E’ solo con la riscoperta di un’emotività, che nel film coincide con la prima affettività, quella materna, che a guidarci potranno essere compassione, amore ed altruismo e non il denaro.
Ciò che più cattura del film, oltre al forte impatto di alcune scene che però non risultano mai forzate o create solo per scioccare ma si integrano perfettamente nella storia, è che nulla è ciò che sembra, né si segue un percorso prestabilito. I ruoli vittima-carnefice si ribaltano, e i sentimenti di pietà e vendetta si rincorrono, alternandosi anche nella mente dello spettatore.Dopo il documentario autobiografico ‘Arirang’ e l’inedito ‘Amen’ che mostrano la profonda crisi depressiva durata tre anni di cui è stato vittima il regista, questa nuova pellicola, la sua diciottesima, ci restituisce il genio coreano con un rinnovato sguardo alla società e alle contraddizioni dell’animo umano, raccontati in maniera lucida e spietata ma profonda. A cambiare, rispetto ai precedenti film, è un impostazione più classica e dunque maggiormente fruibile rispetto a quella labirintica di alcune sue precedenti opere, con cui il regista sembra guardare più all’Occidente.

http://www.mymovies.it/film/2012/pieta/trailer/


----------

